# Solved: Computer Doesn't Recognize Router Connection



## depiction (Jun 11, 2003)

I'm having difficulty setting up my wireless network. I bought a Netgear WGR614 and a Netgear USB adapter. 

I have gone though the on screen instructions to set it up using my wired desktop computer. I turned off my modem, connected an ethernet cord from my computer to the router and one from the modem to the router in their correct slots. I turned on my modem then a few minutes later turned on the router. All of the lights on my PCI card and the router are lite as should be according to the instructions. Then the setup restarts the network to detect a connection with the router. After about 4 times it still doesn't notice the connection. Note I have already verified that all cords are secure and in the appropriate slots.

I have also gone through the manual installation intructions, but a connection is still not found. I have tried everything I could think of, but nothing works. What do I need to do to get the computer to recognize a connection?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Assuming that you did not disable the router's Dhcp server, and that you have your TCP/IP properties of your ethernet adpater set to 'obtain IP auto,' you should be getting connected.

To post this are you using the desktop to connect directly to the modem via ethernet? If so, post the results of ipconfig /all (which you type in a Command Window). Do you have cable or DSL internet?


----------



## CarlssonMB (Oct 30, 2004)

Do you mean you are getting a 'network cable unplugged' notice?


----------



## richard.eid (May 9, 2006)

I had the same problem on a different model Netgear Router, but the problem ended up being the port was dead. I just moved the connection from 1 to 2 on the back of the router and all was well. I know you said you tried everything, but everything can be a lot of things.


----------



## depiction (Jun 11, 2003)

I didn't do anything to the ethernet adapter settings. In order to make this post I changed my setup back to the way it originally was, and avoided the router. (The cable modem is connected directly to the computer right now.)

I typed "ipconfig /all" in run command windows without the quotes. I have attached a screenshot of the output.


----------



## depiction (Jun 11, 2003)

CarlssonMB said:


> Do you mean you are getting a 'network cable unplugged' notice?


No, I'm not getting that message. After connecting everything, the Netgear setup wizard restarts the router connection then checks for a signal, but it continually says a connection can not be found.

By the way, would this problem have anything to do with this computer having Windows XP Home and not Professional? I sure hope not.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It appears that you have the broadband modem plugged into one of the LAN ports of the router, not the WAN port. You should have addresses in the 192.168.x.x range if you had it connected correctly. If that's the case, you won't be able to connect more than one comptuer to your broadband account, the router is doing nothing for you.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, you obtain IP configuration from your ISP, so this should be easy.

First, and most important, ditch the wizard. The only value to that CD that came with the router is any manuals or tutorials that are on it.

Connect modem to WAN (or Internet or Modem), LAN to PC. If you have trouble, remember richard.eid's warning about needing to try different LAN ports.

After you've booted the PC, do an ipconfig /all
You should see an IP of 192.168.n.x; the Gateway should be similar, and is the IP address of the router. For Netgear I think it will be 192.168.1.1

While still in Command Window, type
ping 192.168.1.1 (or whatever the Gateway address is)

You should get back responses; means that you are connected to your router.

Then try
ping www.yahoo.com

Responses mean that you have internet access and DNS is working.

Launch your browser and type in the address bar:
www.routerlogin.net/basicsetting.htm

That should give you access to the router's status and configuration pages.

If anything goes wrong up to this point, post and we'll see what we can do.

I have WGR614 v5, so if you need help I can hook it up and help you with the wireless or other configuration.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Ya read too fast, JohnWill!  You missed, "(The cable modem is connected directly to the computer right now.)"

Always glad to help the experts!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're right, so that display was useless.  I missed that... Gee, and I just got one on you, I didn't want to give it back so fast!


----------



## depiction (Jun 11, 2003)

I know this is not what you want to hear, but it's still not working.

I shut my computer off and made all the connections, then restarted the computer.

The status lights on the router:
Solid Green: Power light, Wireless, Port 4 LAN
Blinking Amber: Internet

Modem status lights:
Green: Power, Cable, PC (router)
Blinking Green: Data

I tried all 4 LAN ports. I have attached my output from ipconfig /all. The IP that you gave that should display is correct. The default IP as printed on the bottom of the router is 192.168.1.1


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Your computer did not get an IP configuration, which it should have, from the router. Possibilities:

1. Bad LAN port. No, you tried them all.
2. Bad cable. Probably not; use the one that you have connected PC to modem to make sure.
3. Bad ethernet adapter. No, you are using it to connect to the modem.
4. Router's Dhcp server is disabled. Probably not--but try this. Reset the router to factory settings by holding the reset button down (recessed, round hole beside antenna). Try connecting again.
5. Bad router. Get it replaced.
6. Anybody else have ideas?


----------



## depiction (Jun 11, 2003)

Both of the ethernet cables work ok. I connected each one from the modem to my computer and am able to get the internet as I used to. 

I tried reseting the router, but that didn't solve anything.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you've reset the router to factory defaults, and all the other parts are working, I'd have to suspect a problem with the router. It should at least get an IP address from the router at that point.

If you haven't reset the router to factory defaults, that's what I'd try next.


----------



## Soundchick (Dec 19, 2005)

He said he has a Netgear adapter? In the screenshot it says Linksys...or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Soundchick, you're not reading it wrong, but I think there's room for interpretation. My interpretation is that the Lilnksys is an ethernet card that has been in the computer. The Netgear USB adapter hasn't yet been discussed, and I'm guessing that it is a wireless adapter.

More importantly than interpretation, can you think of any way the Netgear/Linksys could be causing the problem of the PC not getting an IP config from the router?

Terry


----------



## Soundchick (Dec 19, 2005)

The only thing I could think of offhand is I don't see where you've tried to reboot the computer: After turning on the modem, then turn on the router, then reboot the computer. Also, in the router administration, can you see if the router is pulling an IP address from your ISP?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

a suggestion

if you have resetted the router to be factory default settings, prehaps you can make a static IP address, subnet mask and gateway. then try to connect to the routers web based configuration to see if thats working


----------



## depiction (Jun 11, 2003)

The problem has been solved. On the Netgear user forums, someone said that when reseting the router, the button needs to be pressed and held for 20 seconds. That seemed to solve all my problems. They should really make the instructions more clear. The instructions that came with the router said nothing about holding it down.

Anyway, thanks for all the help. And yes, I have a Linksys ethernet card in the wired computer.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: good to hear


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry I didn't specify how long to hold the reset button down. When you just press and release, it does a "restart," the same as a power cycle.

Now you're ready to bump into the "real" problems--the mysteries of wireless!


----------

